# Black paint



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone have a suggestion for a good black interior latex? Had a call today for a basement remodel where they're leaving rock off the ceiling and are wanting the floor joist exposed and painted black.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a good black interior latex? Had a call today for a basement remodel where they're leaving rock off the ceiling and are wanting the floor joist exposed and painted black.


It'll look good too.
'I'd use Dryfall.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've used BM Regal flat black before. It covered very well. Think it was a stock color too.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Funny....I'm doing the same thing soon, was planning on using Ultra Spec.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

MIZZOU said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a good black interior latex? Had a call today for a basement remodel where they're leaving rock off the ceiling and are wanting the floor joist exposed and painted black.


I looked at a job today with the exactly the same discription-white instead of black! I was planning to use a good latex acrylic primer followed with two coats of flat.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

STAR said:


> I looked at a job today with the exactly the same discription-white instead of black! I was planning to use a good latex acrylic primer followed with two coats of flat.


Doing a light colour can backfire on you. Lines need to be straight, clean otherwise the 'look' is disappointing as the light colour doesn't cover up imperfections, but brings them out.

Three coats as you propose may soften that though. Definitely if its fur.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Doing a light colour can backfire on you. Lines need to be straight, clean otherwise the 'look' is disappointing as the light colour doesn't cover up imperfections, but brings them out.
> 
> Three coats as you propose may soften that though. Definitely if its fur.


Black is gonna hide all the mechanicals, wires and pipes. White will make an accent out of that stuff. whole different look really.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Oden said:


> Black is gonna hide all the mechanicals, wires and pipes. White will make an accent out of that stuff. whole different look really.



That's exactly what I'm sayin'....


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Oden said:


> Black is gonna hide all the mechanicals, wires and pipes. White will make an accent out of that stuff. whole different look really.


Agreed, but the client wants white. Does anyone think that these old dark beams might bleed through the paint?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

STAR said:


> Agreed, but the client wants white. Does anyone think that these old dark beams might bleed through the paint?


I'd be surprised if they didn't. Better use an oil based primer.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> I've used BM Regal flat black before. It covered very well. Think it was a stock color too.


I bid it for 3 coats. Surely that'll do it don't you think? Used some really dark interiors before but never black.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> I bid it for 3 coats. Surely that'll do it don't you think? Used some really dark interiors before but never black.


From my experience black has always covered surprisingly well, even over white but I usually just use a tinted primer


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i'd use an acrylic solid hide stain. no need to prime.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Look for a factory ground black, not a neutral they shot black pigment in.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

STAR said:


> Agreed, but the client wants white. Does anyone think that these old dark beams might bleed through the paint?


That was my first thought, and I'd use Bin as a primer.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

hotwing7 said:


> That was my first thought, and I'd use Bin as a primer.


Any other options? Looking for something with no odour and low voc. it's a small basement and spraying Bin will make the place stink.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Low Odor 207 Int Oil Primer by California. As far as a factory black check out their All-Flor. This stuff is so versatile, I've used it on dance studio walls that are subject to a lot of scuffing / kicking. Its a low luster finish.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Oden said:


> It'll look good too.
> 'I'd use Dryfall.


why dryfall ?


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

The problem with dryfall is it needs to fall so many feet for the paint particles to dry before it hits the ground.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> why dryfall ?


This was my rep's suggestion over UltraSpec. His opinion: less expensive and better coverage, more flat.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

MIZZOU said:


> I bid it for 3 coats. Surely that'll do it don't you think? Used some really dark interiors before but never black.


3 should get it for sure. I'd be surprised if 2 doesn't do it.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> That was my first thought, and I'd use Bin as a primer.


Make sure the furnace pilot light is off if you do that


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> why dryfall ?


Familiarity. Any time I've ever painted things similiar that's what I use. I wouldn't think twice about shooting that with the Dryfall.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Just painted this with stock black dryfall from PPG. "Dryfog" I think. Easy to work with, good coverage...and it dried in less than ten feet. We were happy.

Used some bin and some aqualock for primer. 

Wish I could have found a good self priming dry fall though...Sherwin only stocked dryfall that was Not self priming..I stopped looking after awhile! Anybody have luck with self priming versions?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

STAR said:


> Any other options? Looking for something with no odour and low voc. it's a small basement and spraying Bin will make the place stink.


Does it have a window? If so use a fan and you won't have a smell long, your turn around on the ceiling could be a day, for sure a single topcoat. You will be spraying I assume so you will need ventilation anyway. I don't think I would want to risk a wb primer that needed more primer to seal the knots. 

Acrylic solid stain was a good suggestion as well, and may be doable in two coats.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Oden said:


> Familiarity. Any time I've ever painted things similiar that's what I use. I wouldn't think twice about shooting that with the Dryfall.


To be honest I have never used dryfall. You are saying you would use it for it's coverage abilities not the dryfall part of it. The reason I ask is as someone else posted I thought you had to be 10 or 12' for it to work.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I've heard horror stories about using with only 10-12' fall distance, maybe more so in humid conditions. I remember a safe working distance being 16'. Appears this is bad information? Some products may vary but has this happened to anyone? Any horror stories?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> To be honest I have never used dryfall. You are saying you would use it for it's coverage abilities not the dryfall part of it. The reason I ask is as someone else posted I thought you had to be 10 or 12' for it to work.


 it doesn't matter what it falls like. On something like a basement ceiling hardly any would hit the ground anyway. One wouldn't overspray very much on something like that at all.


----------



## Painter One (Feb 5, 2012)

*black paint primer etc*

Yeah, they have some new waterbased primer now at SW that is supposed to block tannins just like oil kilz but I don't know if it will tint black. I thought flat paint was self priming but maybe not on woodbeams. I do know this, I painted some cabinets with the satin (low luster) all surface enamel latex in black and it left funny marks when you put your hands on it. It might work without a primer, I'd tell the customer some knot holes might come back through and they would be mostly dark but if they were worried you could prime it up real nice but it will cost twice as much.


----------

